# Please, show your passport - Here it is.



## Parmezan_Olivkovich

Hello!

Excuse my curiosity but I wonder how to say these phrases in Romanian:

"Please, show your passport." (How a policeman would say)
"Here it is."
"I don't have my passport about me."

Can anybody translate them, please?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## 0ana

More or less:
"Prezentați pașaportul, vă rog.​"
"Iată-l!" or better "Poftim!"
"Nu am pașaportul la mine." hoping that you meant "I don't have my passport _with_  me".


----------



## Parmezan_Olivkovich

It's exactly what I want. Thank you very much!


----------



## 0ana

You're welcome!


----------

